# Chefs, How To Get That Restaurant Flavor for Prime Rib



## virgil (Jan 21, 2016)

Ever wonder how chefs in restaurants achieve that certain "flavor" in their prime rib?  You know.  That flavor that no matter what you try, you just can't seem to get it at home?    

What is your secret??


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Accdent!!  MSG!!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Butter, salt, aged beef is what home cooks don't use enough of


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I admit I've never put butter on my prime rib. How would I do that?


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

I smear a loose paste of beef base, oil, gran garlic, gran onion and pepper all over it before roasting.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

There are some great threads on this.
[thread="87931"]Prime Rib Process [/thread][thread="87900"]Magic Prime Rib [/thread][thread="15178"]Cooking Reheating Process Prime Rib In Rest [/thread]


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

image.jpeg




__
laurenlulu


__
Feb 5, 2016








This was the most perfectly cooked prime rib I've ever seen, no crust but perfectly even. Just had to share


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I give the cow 99% of the credit, I take 1% for seasoning and roasting it properly. I've roasted tons of prime rib and it comes down to the quality of meat i'm starting with. The meat that comes from meat packing houses/ processing 1000's of cows a day doesn't get any age on the meat. If your buying your meat from a grocery store the meat dept is getting it's meat boxed from these kind of places. The only age you can expect on this kind of meat is wet age. A local butcher that gets 1/2 sides of beef could or will hang the meat in the cooler for up to 36 days depending on the butcher. I  have my butcher hang my beef for 28 days for me the longer the better. I'm not worried about the loss of weigh during the hanging process. If I were to buy a Prime rib I wouldn't buy one at a grocery store. I would find a local butcher that ages their meat. My feeling are quality in quality out. I have roasted Prime rib with salt packs to a dusting of S&P and granulated garlic. Whatever you put on the outside really isn't going to do much for the inside. Salt is only going to penetrate about 1/4 to 1/2 and inch into the roast. When I look at a prime rib roast, I want a fat cap to protect the meat, I'll start out with a well aged roast, I'll season the top of the roast and roast it to 120 degrees let stand for a 1/2 hr. The roast will be at about 130 degrees in the middle with the end pieces not over cooking. Like I said, I think the cow was the hero, I'm just the caregiver........


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

laurenlulu said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure sure, but I'll take a salty crusty outside over an evenly cooked inside. I know that an even pink cooking is the preferred outcome for most, but I like to sear the meat on all sides and I rather enjoy the outer portion to be cooked and the inside to be near red like this. I achieve this by cooking in a high heat oven over the standard low heat cooking that ensures the perfectly cooked even cooking. I really like the juxtaposition of the crispy salty crust with the butter soft interior of the meat.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

No reason you can't have it all!  I smoke low and slow 250 on a smoker, then reverse sear.  Oh and I like to crush up anchovies for part of my salt content


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

This is what I had last night, this place puts a very light smoke on it and is roasted in an alto sham. I have eaten here at least a dozen times and never had anything but a perfect cut of prime rib.

As chefbillyb stated, it's 99% quality of the meat.





  








prime rib @ roo.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Feb 5, 2016


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

mmmm. Those look awesome. My secret is the same as Buba's

I put on my lucky shoes, and walk to my favorite restaurant. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## virgil (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow!  What a fantastic bunch of posts!  There are some really good opinions in this thread. Thanks, guys, for taking the time to share your opinions and experiences.

For me, the secret is simple:  Coffee grounds.  I brew a pot of good coffee made with fresh ground coffee (not Starbucks or whatever.)  I go the local coffee roaster and buy a good, quality dark roast coffee.  I grind it myself and brew it.  I make several diagonal scores into the top of the roast with a sharp knife, about an inch apart.  Next, I apply some beef base paste all over the rib and put a tablespoon or so in the base of the roasting pan.  Then, I take the freshly brewed grounds and sprinkle them generously over the meat making sure to put some in the base of the roaster with the beef paste.  I season with fresh ground pepper.

In the base of the roasting pan, I add water, onions and one clove of crushed garlic.  I never let the roast come in contact with the water nor do I cover the roast.  I roast it @ 400'F for the first 20 minutes to get that nice crust and then low and slow at 225 - 250 until the center is 120'F.  I choose no more than 120'F in the center because when the meat rests, the internal temperature will continue to rise as much as 10 degrees, perhaps a little more, which means the cooking process is still active.  If the center is just south of medium rare when it comes out of the oven, by the time it is done resting, the center will be in that sweet zone just above medium rare. 

But, for me, the secret to that "restaurant flavor" is the combination of coffee grounds and beef base paste.


----------



## civ79 (Dec 9, 2015)

I use what we call a "sludge". I take garlic, Rosemary, thyme, parsley and horseradish then purée all of that with a bit of blended oil and season s&p. I coat the rib with this and let it sit overnight. Then I roast the rib at 425f for 15 min an then turn the oven down to 325f until it reaches an internal temp of 95-110, depending on desired temp. Let it rest then slice any enjoy, I like a strong horseradish cream with mine.


----------



## civ79 (Dec 9, 2015)

CIV79 said:


> I use what we call a "sludge". I take garlic, Rosemary, thyme, parsley and horseradish then purée all of that with a bit of blended oil and season s&p. I coat the rib with this and let it sit overnight. Then I roast the rib at 425f for 15 min an then turn the oven down to 325f until it reaches an internal temp of 95-110, depending on desired temp. Let it rest then slice any enjoy, I like a strong horseradish cream with mine.


 I go for the lower temp sp I can bring temps up to the guests desire I keep the color by covering the cut with a piece of lettuce with heating the cut up


----------



## chef brooks (Jan 16, 2016)

You want to season the prime under the fat cap, if there is no fat cap season and then lard it with some bacon. As we all know bacon makes everything taste better


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Prepping for Super Bowl Sunday. I'll cook the Prime Rib Sous Vide for 8 to 10 hrs at 130degrees then finished on hot grill....... Seasoned and sealed ready for the water bath.I'll let you see more when I have more....





  








IMG_0005.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Feb 6, 2016


----------



## steve tphc (Sep 18, 2012)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]

No matter how good your skills, you cannot make an inferior cut of meat out perform high quality beef. By my reckoning a hormone free grass raised steer is an excellent choice if he is raised with care. Maybe fed oats and barley the last year and maybe allowed a year more to mature to increase his flavor sacrificing that for some tenderness. The butchering must be Halal or kosher. Then the meat is aged under ultraviolet for 28 days. During that time, 25% of the body weight may be lost so expect a comparable cost per pound over wet aged beef. Expect to pay $23~30 per pound.

In a prime rib, I want a thick ridge of fat on the non-bone side, which, as it slow roasts, bastes the roast to keep it succulent. I rub the outside of the roast with sea salt, black pepper and monosodium glutamate to increase the umami flavor. Set the roast in an ample wide glass roasting pan resting on its bones. I never cook less than three bones but prefer four or more. Set the oven at 250 F. Put a temperature probe in the center of the roast. Set the temperature alarm for 120~125F.

[Notice I do not sear the outside of the roast at a higher temperature as it is not necessary. If you are planning any high temperature phase (above 375F) do not use pepper as it will burn and turn bitter.]


----------



## virgil (Jan 21, 2016)

@ChefBillyB- that looks great! Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## chefjavier26 (Jan 12, 2016)

Usually, I order the Prime Rib 109 Cut, that with the Fat cap on top with bones in. It gives that extra fat. I seasoned with fresh peppercorn and kosher salt. I cooked in alto-sham (Slow Cook) at 250F. We the extra fat cap it will melt away slowly but creating the flavour. I cooked until it reached internal temp. 125F (Insert probe in the middle). the last 45 min place in another oven at 500F to give that crust evenly.  Make sure you let it rest for at least 30 min. before you make the first sliced. Keep in mind you have the edge sides Medium and Medium Well. Remove the pans the drippings and make your A jus. 

Enjoy!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Sous Vide for 81/2 hrs at 131 degrees then seasoned and crusted in a hot skillet.





  








IMG_0013.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Feb 8, 2016











  








IMG_0022.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Feb 8, 2016


----------



## annieskitchen (Sep 18, 2015)

YUM!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*WOW.*

That looks very nice. GOOD JOB BillyB.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

You need to bring one of those next time you come to the beach.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Depends on what restaurant you go to, and the flavors you want to duplicate.

Làwry's was pretty popular, back in the day. As I recall, they put out their own seasoned salt, that may have been a flavor factor in prep, and carved/cut it at the table in a special cart.. Take à peek at Lawry's.com.

Gulliver's (long gone in my area) served up the best. Looked at their site Gulliver's.com. and there are a few different cuts to choose from -- aged is just one. I liked the au jus that was served on the side -- along with spinach souffle, creamed corn and Yorkshire pudding. The PR was huge, sliced about ³/4" thick, and almost took up the whole plate and was served by wenches. Don't know their kitchen secrets, but it was some of the best I've eaten

.


----------

